# What about the Booooing?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What's your take on the Ute fans booing their own team? I know they pay to get in and some claim they have a right to do whatever they want once they pay and enter the stadium, but booing?

Coach Whitt in an interview said he never heard the booing. What? I would think everyone in the stadium would have heard the booing. 

-O,-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This is Division 1 football! This isn't intermurals! If you don't want to get boo'd, then perform. Or transfer to Mamby Pamby U and find some self-confidence! ya jack-wagon!

High school or lower levels - don't boo. 

But if you're big time enough to play in a stadium with tens of thousands of people, on a national TV broadcast, and millions of dollars rest on your performance, they you can be boo'd. And cheered when warranted.


*NHS - Thanks. Fixed it.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> This is Division 1 football! This isn't intermurals! If you don't want to get boo'd, then perform. Or transfer to Mamby Pamby U and find some self-confidence! ya *jack-water*!


I believe the correct term is "Jack Wagon" :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

NHS said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > This is Division 1 football! This isn't intermurals! If you don't want to get boo'd, then perform. Or transfer to Mamby Pamby U and find some self-confidence! ya *jack-water*!
> ...


I think it is "Jack-wagon"! (Man, that is one funny commercial -_O-)



HighNDry said:


> What's your take on the Ute fans booing their own team?


Of course, they NEVER boo their own team in LES. -Ov- :O•-:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I sat in Cougar Stadium as the crowd universally boo'd a redshirt freshman after throwing his 5th pic of the day. He manned up though, and two years later won the Heisman.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I too love the Jack Wagon commercial. I too never heard the booing. I had already turned it off.  Maybe Wit had turned it off also. :O•-: o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and my buddy got into a heated discussion with a gentleman behind us booing and calling for Cain in the second quarter. The fans that booed are idiots plain and simple and I would tell them that to their face. These are young kids, these are not professional athletes. Most fans of any team are fical, fans are so quick to forget all of the good with just a little bit of bad. I was against it, now I am not saying I am against booing in general, but in the situation Saturday I was. I was more embarrassed by the fans that booed than the teams performance.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Catherder said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


Here we go again--leave the Y out of the conversation. Why is that so difficult? This thread was about the U fans booing their team Saturday. The question is how do you feel about it, not whaaaa! BYU does it too. If you want to start a thread about BYU booing their team then start one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The way I see it, if it is OK to boo at U games, its OK to boo at Y games. 

I'm Cougar to the core, and I admit that I've boo'd at my share of games. I've boo'd coaching calls to punt on 4th and inches, to kick a field goal when a first down/TD is possible, and I've boo'd QBs after 5-6 pics. And I've boo'd what I thought were bad calls by the officials, because it is very clear I can see thing better from row 39 of the south end zone corner, than the ref 4 feet away. I've boo'd oppossing teams, I've boo'd home teams, and I've boo'd lack of effort. I've also cheered until I was horse, done the wave, I've rise'd and shouted, and thrown tortillias (back when they let you do that). Its part of being a fan. 

If it hurts the young kids feelings because they get boo'd, then they don't belong playing in front of 45,000 to 60,000 people. 

AND if BYU turns in the kind of performance the utahutes did, then I hope CougarFan boo's them as well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The way I see it, if it is OK to boo at U games, its OK to boo at Y games.


I've also been to games in both stadiums and they both boo their own players. If the players suck, they get boo'd... its that simple. Is it always fair? No, in a lot of cases, its just idiots who don't know any better. If Coach Witt didn't hear the boos, he's got selective hearing because I heard them on tv. :lol: I also heard them when the Ute fans didn't like something they heard on Gameday as well, but that was just entertaining.

To address Jahan's point, the two games I went to in 08, players were boo'd A LOT by the same folks next to me who stormed the field after the OSU and TCU games so the crowd can change its opinion of the team in just one game too.... they're definitely fickle and aren't as diehard "Go Utes" fans as they'd have us believe. I still haven't heard about the game from some of my Ute fan for life friends who I'm positive were booing during the game..... I guess booing inbetween the tears from what I heard.... apparently some of these people really took that beatdown hard.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The only good thing about the game was the topless lady in the North Endzone. I saw the video yesterday, not to shabby. LOL


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy at work was seven rows from that gal.... heard the rack was quite enjoyable as well. He said it was the only thing they had to cheer about all day on that end. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

They are on Deadspin.com if you are interested in viewing for yourself. haha


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL... thanks. maybe at home... I'm at work now.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm guessing season ticket sales just went up.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

At least in the North Endzone, LOL.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well now---how did the topic go from boooing to booobing?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny thing about it, this is a pretty significant story here in the Shawdows of the everlasting hills and crossroads of the west. In Pac-10 stadiums, having one woman remove her shirt is known as a "slow day." Yup. I think utefan is going to LOVE the Pac-10.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I can understand fans booing coaches and refs, to some degree - they are professionals who get paid to perform. But booing student-athletes is NEVER justified, IMO, whether they are playing at the high school or collegiate level. They are still kids who are trying their best, and are not paid professionals. Professional athletes, on the other hand, is a different story. Those are mature adults who typically get paid a lot of money to perform.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> I can understand fans booing coaches and refs, to some degree - they are professionals who get paid to perform. But booing student-athletes is NEVER justified, IMO, whether they are playing at the high school or collegiate level. They are still kids who are trying their best, and are not paid professionals. Professional athletes, on the other hand, is a different story. Those are mature adults who typically get paid a lot of money to perform.


+1


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I disagree just a little bit here. High school sports - certainly, no booing. But Division 1 football is a different thing all together. This is WAAAYYYY beyond everyone getting a trophy just for playing, no-one gets cut, and we all enjoy capri sun and orange slices after the game. As soon as it costs me $50/seat to watch the game, another $20 for something to eat, and $10 to park my car, that is something different all together.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree Gary... when you're paying big bucks for entertainment purposes, you deserve the right to cheer, jeer or whatever else (within the law) you want at a football game. The kids know they're on a big stage and this is part of the deal even if officially they're not getting paid anything.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I can certainly understand your point about spending a lot of money as a fan to go to a football game, and like I said, booing a coach or the officials is somewhat understandable because the money you spent is going to pay their salaries. But I will still disagree with the assertion that it is proper to boo players at the college level, who are still very young, and are still student athletes, as opposed to professional athletes. I am not saying it should be outlawed or anything, I just don't think it is an appropriate or mature thing for a fan to do. I think if you are going to choose to be a fan of a college sports team that you should do so with the understanding that they are not paid professional athletes, and you must therefore temper your expectations of them accordingly. This goes for players of the opposing team as well, unless of course a player does something dirty (the BYU-Nevada game comes to mind). Of course, I understand that using the words "mature" and "fan" in the same sentence is somewhat of a contradiction in terms nowadays, and yes, BYU fans are just as guilty of this as any other fans unfortunately.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its an interesting discussion for sure. This can lead to a bigger issue - what is the role of the fan in the whole deal? Are the fans there to make the players feel good, or are the players there to entertain the fans? Hmmmmm. I'll have to think about that one. 

I figure if a player on the field waves his arms to quiet the crowd so he can make a call at the line, or wave his arms to insight the crowd so the opposition can't hear their own call, then certainly there is a symbiotic relationship there. Cheers can encourage player performance positively and negatively. As can boos (and boooobs at RES but that is something different ;-) ). I guess if a player doesn't want to get boo'd, he can play for a school that doesn't get thousands of people in the stands - junior college, division 2 school, Utah State, etc.....


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am not saying that fans should not make noise and cheer loudly and proudly. Sporting events should be loud and energetic, that is what makes them entertaining. But we all know the difference between cheering and booing. One is meant to support the players on the field, while the other is meant to tear them down, and I just don't think that is appropriate for a student athlete, even if it is at the elite college level. As soon as that player turns pro, however, it changes the dynamics entirely, and he/she should be able to cope with it because they are paid handsomely to do so.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Why is it not appropriate to boo college athletes for poor performance? I've heard a lot of discussion both here, and on the radio saying fans shouldn't boo, but not heard a reason, other than they are not professionals. But why? Why not? (not arguing here - just discussing because I think its interesting). What reasons specifically.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think if you go into a stadium filled with energy (both positive for the home team and negative for the visitors) you're going to hear boos. Its not a personal thing but it is a way of fans directing energy one way or another to support their teams. I don't mind booing officials for calls that go against the Utes or booing the other team when they run on the field.... to me its part of the fun, letting them know they're in a hostile environment and in my mind, a home team hearing the other team getting razzed is a sort of support of its own. Booing officials... well, hell, they're there to be heckled anyway.  I'm sure booing is the mildest form of disapproval they hear all day... just listen to some of the game films of coaches giving officials a piece of their mind. :lol: I do think its pretty lame to boo your own team.... but there are fans that feel its ok to do so and I'm not going to presume I could tell other grownups what to do. The simple fact is, football and its fans are a "rowdy" sport and voicing your emotion is part of that environment. If you're looking for politeness and a quiet positive fan environment, you have sports like tennis or golf where quiet during play and polite applause in recognition of great play is encouraged... anything else is rude. Its apples and oranges.... Football is dirty, nasty, brutal, animalistic energy and the nature of the football fan reflects that as well. Anything other than a major sporting event, I don't do any of that stuff but football fandom is basically no holds barred... let em know how you feel.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Why is it not appropriate to boo college athletes for poor performance? I've heard a lot of discussion both here, and on the radio saying fans shouldn't boo, but not heard a reason, other than they are not professionals. But why? Why not? (not arguing here - just discussing because I think its interesting). What reasons specifically.


In my mind it is because they are not being paid for their performance, whether it is poor or excellent. I can understand RR's assertion that if a fan is paying good money to watch a game then he/she has a right to expect a good performance, but what I am saying is that the money the fans are spending does not go to the players in collegiate sports, so I don't think the players owe the fans anything. The only person they owe anything to is themselves and their teammates. But once that athlete goes pro then that changes everything because that athlete is now being directly paid by the fans to give a good performance, and fans have the right to voice their disapproval if the player fails to produce it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Does getting a $60,000 education count? It is the fan's spending at the ticket booth, snack counter, and donations that pay for that.

So then, the only reason to not boo, is because the players aren't paid. Is that it?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

A free education is a form of compensation, no doubt, but the student athlete does more than enough to earn that by the blood, sweat and tears he/she gives every day in practice as well as in games, regardless of how well he/she performs in the actual game. The school does not pull that student athlete's scholarship if he/she does not perform to expectations, they stick by that kid because they understand that in nearly every instance that kid is giving the best they possibly can. Does any Ute fan think that Jordan Wynn did not give it his all in that game against TCU? Does anyone think they wanted the Utes to win more than he did? I am certain that Wynn tried his best, but it just wasn't his day and nobody wishes more than he does that he had thrown the ball better, or made better decisions in the heat of the moment. We all have days like that, but few of us have hundreds of thousands of people watching us and judging us on every little detail of our performance, and to say that they deserve such intense scrutiny and criticism because they are getting a free education is a big stretch in my mind, but that's just the way I see it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But why NOT boo him? He knew he'd be playing in front of thousands - in fact he worked very hard so he COULD play in front of thousands. Sure, he knew he made mistakes. But again - why NOT boo him?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I get that you are playing devil's advocate, but I don't think I can answer your rhetorical question any plainer than I already have. To each his own, I guess. If you are the type of fan that feels the need to boo the players, even those on your own team, then go ahead, but to me it shows a pretty glaring lack of class and maturity to boo a young kid who is doing his best to perform on such a big stage, under such intense pressure, when he is not being paid for his performance. Go ahead and boo the coaches if you are displeased with the team's performance - they are the only ones on the team who are being paid for their performance.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

This is one of the stupidest threads ever. Alot of the "kids"(that just happen to be in their early 20's or so) are playing football in the first place with their hopes of going pro with multi million dollar contracts. Many of these guys are given full ride football scholarships. I believe in any sport.... Pro , college or Highschool, if you are not playing up to your full potential, a "Boo" here or there can kick you in the butt and get you going. Even at the highschool level, if you can not handle a fan booing you when you are playing like total crap, you dont belong on the team. Its part of sports. If you dont give somebody something to cheer about, expect the Boo's. Can you imagine the silence in the game on saturday if it wasnt for the Boo's?? We all know the Utes didnt give a whole lot to cheer about in that game and they know it. I hardly think hearing the Boo's hurt their feelings any!!!! :roll: 

Everybody and their dog knows the #5 team in the country should be able to put up more of a fight than they did. If I was a Ute player , I would expect the boo's for our performance!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I will just put this out there, I think "booing" is about the most cowardly thing a fan can do. I see someone booing and I instantly think they are a giant mangina that couldn't hack it when they were college age. If you can do so much better you get your out of shape (I guess pear is a shape or even round) ass down on the field and do a better job, until then shut your pie hole. These are the thought that go through my head, this is actually toned down a fair amount. LOL


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> I will just put this out there, I think "booing" is about the most cowardly thing a fan can do. I see someone booing and I instantly think they are a giant mangina that couldn't hack it when they were college age. If you can do so much better you get your out of shape (I guess pear is a shape or even **** on the field and do a better job, until then shut your pie hole. These are the thought that go through my head, this is actually toned down a fair amount. LOL


A-FREAKING-MEN!

I fail to see the 'logic' is booing the home team, nonsensical and classless as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So then, the only reason to not boo, is because the players aren't paid. Is that it?


Thats kinda what I'm getting out of it.... but them being on the field is a preparation in some cases for them to make a career out of the game they're playing. The coaches have a duty to prepare the kids for life after college and if its not sports and boos, its poor performance and you're fired. We as fans are just helping prepare them for the "down" times they're going to face in life... :twisted: Honestly, if you can't handle a few boos during a game when your focus shouldn't be on the crowd anyway, how in the hell are these kids making it through practice when coaches will eat them alive if they screw up? I think the booing, even of the home team, affects other fans more than it makes one ounce of difference to the kids on the field.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Here's what I'm trying to figure out.
-Fans shouldn't boo college athletes because they are just kids, and don't get paid. Even though you can have 23-24 year olds on the college field, and 19-20 year olds on the professional field. 
-Its OK for fans to boo professional athletes because they are getting paid. 
-It is OK to boo the oppossing teams young, non-paid atheletes, but not the home team's young, non-paid atheletes.
-Unless you were a better athelete than the ones on the field, you are not entitled to boo any of them, because you are a sad excuse for a fan that couldn't hack it in your day and don't deserve to carry these guys' jocks.

-So, is it safe to conclude then, that only former all-americans in the sport they are watching, are allowed to boo the visiting team, but only if they are paid professionals?

I'm just trying to make some kind of sense to this. Of all the states I've attended sporting events, I've never experienced "softer" crowds than I have at RES and LES. I've never seen classier fans than those Florida State fans that traveled to Provo last year- vocal but classy - what a great group! Really! I've never heard the F word thrown at the opposition more than in Fenway Pawk where every single player for the other team was a "lousah mothah f***ah!

I think fan behavior is something incredibly dynamic. I've been double-birded by a 10 year old little girl that yelled "F*** You BYU" in my face - two feet away, and I was just in the BYU marching band. And I've had religion smack yelled in my ear in Provo, that ute fans/players were all going to he!! .I think it is kind of like behavior on these forums. The annonymity of the crowd/username allows/pushes normally otherwise civil and good people to act in hateful and horrible ways they otherwise wouldn't act. Its kind of interesting to read how classless it is to boo the performance of people not getting paid and doing the best they can. I'll have to remember that next time I lock a thread or delete something as a mod and am called a thought natzi socialist hate-filled liberal agenda driven pig. 

This whole discussion has been very thought provoking.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'll have to remember that next time I lock a thread or delete something as a mod and am called a thought natzi socialist hate-filled liberal agenda driven pig.
> 
> This whole discussion has been very thought provoking.


Is it ok if I just type out BOOOOOO!!! instead?  :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, I'm OK with that, as long as you stop pouring your beer on my family.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

These are my personal opinions. I have never booed before besides in a mocking comical way. Booing is cowardly in my opinion. Did I ever say it is acceptable to yell "F you BYU!". No, I think that is even worse than booing, but I just don't get how people get off on Booing. I know you aren't necessarily referring to me, but I have never once called any of the mods names. I personally don't even like booing of professional athletes, I just don't see what it accomplishes and I just think it makes the people who do the booing look like giant douchenozzels. I once again must point out this is my opinion, you have a god given right to boo. But I also have a god given right to punch someone in the ovary that boos and no one wants to get punched in the ovary.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to remember that next time I lock a thread or delete something as a mod and am called a thought natzi socialist hate-filled liberal agenda driven pig.
> ...


You should use our established criteria to determine if one may boo the mods :?: ;

1. Are the mods just kids or adults?
2. Are they professionals?
3. Are the mods on the home team or the visitors? (or do the mods agree or disagree with your viewpoint?)
4. Back in the day, could you have been a better mod than the current ones?
5. Do you want to get hit in the right ovary if you boo the mods (or get banned)?

Hmmm.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Its kind of interesting to read how classless it is to boo the performance of people not getting paid and doing the best they can. I'll have to remember that next time I lock a thread or delete something as a mod and am called a thought natzi socialist hate-filled liberal agenda driven pig.


I think you understand where I am coming from then, and you will never see me call you those things.

Really, I could care less if fans boo players. I understand that is just something that fans do, including many of my fellow BYU fans. And I can understand the sentiment that fans feel they are paying customers and therefore have the right to voice their disapproval if their team is not performing to their expectations. I just think fans should temper their expectations, somewhat, of players that are still very young and not yet professional athletes. That's all. But hey, if you feel it is your right as a fan to boo the QB of your own team because he is having a bad day then boo away. And if you feel it is your right as a fan to boo a former player of your team because he used his daughter's illness as an excuse to be released from his contract, and then signed with your team's most hated rival - boo away. I mean, you are safe and anonymous in the stands, hidden amongst the masses of other boo-birds, so boo away.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booing

Thank god we can't take food into college football games.... :lol:


----------

